# Wondering if your book is in the iBook store? I can check.



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I just got home with the iPad I bought for my wife's birthday. Let me know if you'd like me to check your titles to see if they show up (my second novel showed up, but not the first, argh).

I will check them as quickly as I can, but I'll be playing with this new toy and also maybe getting a quick nap, since we didn't sleep last night and got there early to wait in line (we didn't pre-order). 

EDIT: You can check the availability of your own titles online now. See this post for instructions.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

What a kind offer!  I'll take you up on it!  Childproofed by Reese Reed.

Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you, I think everything says its should be there but I cannot get an confirmation.

The Tether None Good by Nick Davis

Cheers


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Ooooh, fancy high-tech man.

Supposedly smashwords is sending my stories over, though I'm curious about price/presentation. Any chance did Weight of Blood or Cost of Betrayal make it over, my good sci-fi man?

David


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Childproofed: No  

Tether None Good: No  

Weight of Blood & Cost of Betrayal: YES


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Ricky Sides: 6 Peacekeeper books + Adventures in Reading - YES


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Childproofed: No
> 
> Tether None Good: No
> 
> Weight of Blood & Cost of Betrayal: YES


Hoohah! If I'm in luck, I'll make 3 sales over the course of 4 months


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> Childproofed: No
> 
> Tether None Good: No
> 
> Weight of Blood & Cost of Betrayal: YES


hmm. Thought I had done everything right. Thanks for checking, I'll see what I need to do about it.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks David! Could you check 'Finding Margo' and 'Fresh Powder'?


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Susanne OLeary said:


> Thanks David! Could you check 'Finding Margo' and 'Fresh Powder'?


YES and YES


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

YAY!! Thanks David, MWAH!!!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

David, would you be kind enough to please check and see if Second Chances by Kristie Leigh Maguire is listed yet? It was approved and supposedly sent according to Smashwords. 

Thanks!


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

David, is your wife EVER going to get a chance to use her present?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Susanne, don't distract him from important work!

David, can you check mine?

Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom
Catch an Honest Thief 
Executive Lunch.

Thanks.  You are such a buddy!

Maria


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi David, 
Thanks for the offer!  Could you check and see if Learn Me Good is available, and what the price is?
Both Smashwords AND Lulu have sent me emails saying that they will put it on there.

Thanks,

John Pearson


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Second Chances -  YES  

Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom  
Catch an Honest Thief  
Executive Lunch.  

Learn Me Good - NO  

Jade Owl - YES


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you David. 

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

David, how nice of you to offer.  I wonder if you could check if Baling is there?
Thanks so much!
Carol


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Can you check for "The Whore of Freedom" by Camille LaGuire?


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Second Chances -  YES  

THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH! You're a sweetheart.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Baling - YES  

The Whore of Freedom - YES, but it shows up as "The W***e of Freedom"


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you so much, David!  Wheee!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Baling - YES
> 
> The Whore of Freedom - YES, but it shows up as "The W***e of Freedom"


Ah, the tribulations of a provocative title! Thanks!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Sa-weet! My first book just showed up (only the sequel was up this morning, which was odd)!   

I figured if I looked up enough other books for people it would make mine show up!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks David. Do you know whether the books will also appear on line in the iBook store. Nothing shows there yet.

Ed Patterson


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Ed if you don't download the ibookstore app or whatever it is called, you won't be able to see anything.  You may be able to see a small smattering of titles as an example, but it's not possible to search the iTunes or other apple stores without the app.


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Childproofed: No
> 
> Tether None Good: No
> 
> Weight of Blood & Cost of Betrayal: YES


Drat... I got nothing saying from Smashwords saying it didn't make it, thank you for checking I guess I will cancel my 5 days worth of The Tether appearing on the iPad promotion.

Again thank you, I am glad we are giving you chance to play with your wife's new gadget


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, as far as I can tell, there's no way to browse the iBook store without using the app.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

I've noticed a huge increase in free sample downloads. Must be the Apple store. I hope it will result in sales.

P.S. Has your wife asked fo her present back yet?


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Susanne OLeary said:


> I've noticed a huge increase in free sample downloads. Must be the Apple store. I hope it will result in sales.
> 
> P.S. Has your wife asked fo her present back yet?


It could be, although from what I've read on Smashwords, it sounds like we don't get the stats from the Apple store as immediately as with our Smashwords listings.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

David, could you check for mine?  PORTAL by Imogen Rose.

Thanks!!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

You're probably getting in a nap by now and my books are probably in the store anyway, but if you can check...thanks, Dave!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead Forever: YES

Portal: NO

Ryel Saga: YES

PS: The wife is napping (since we didn't go to sleep last night), leaving the iPad to me -- who needs sleep??


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

David, do you know how I can get it listed?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I Rose, do you have your book on Smashwords in their Premium Catalog? That's how these are getting in.

Dave, while they say shipped I don't know if they're showing up:

Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke and Sins of the Past.  Thanks!

Sierra


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

sierra09 said:


> I Rose, do you have your book on Smashwords in their Premium Catalog? That's how these are getting in.
> 
> Dave, while they say shipped I don't know if they're showing up:
> 
> ...


Sierra

I do not have it up on Smashwords, just on Kindle. I'll look into getting it up there, thank you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Could you tell me if mine are there?

When Angels Cry, October Breezes, Anathema, Second Sight, Sojourner, On the Road With Ollie, The Mach Band Region, Dreamwalker, New Life Incorporated, A Sleep of Years, Rising Tides, The River, Talisman of Song.


Thank you so much!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

David,

This is very kind of you. If, and only if, you have not gotten to the point of regretting you ever volunteered to do this, could you check Boomerang?

Thanks, and may your own books sell like mad!

Best,
Alan


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Sierra Rose: Sins of the Past and Celtic Evil: YES and YES

Maria: Dreamwalker, The River, October Breezes, On the Road with Ollie, New Life Inc., and Sojourner show up.

Alan: Boomering is a YES.

It's no problem, guys... I know how excited you all are, because I was just as excited to check my stuff this morning and see if it was there. And, I don't think there's any way to check without an iPad, so I don't mind at all, I'm happy to help. We indies have to help each other out, right? All I ask is that you pay it forward and help out another indie somewhere.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you so much.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Dave,

Thank you and Happy Easter to you and yours.

And please, say thank you to your wife for being so understanding. Being a writer's spouse can't be the easiest thing in the world. Often I wonder how my wife stands it.

Alan


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't find XENOLITH on iTunes.  Would you mind confirming that with your ipad? Thanks.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

David, would you check for my book, please? The Merry-Go-Round. Thank you so much.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> It's no problem, guys... I know how excited you all are, because I was just as excited to check my stuff this morning and see if it was there. And, I don't think there's any way to check without an iPad, so I don't mind at all, I'm happy to help. We indies have to help each other out, right? All I ask is that you pay it forward and help out another indie somewhere.


I can confirm that you can't locate the books without an IPAD. At least I can't. I downloaded and installed the app late last night, but my searches don't find the books. I did find my audio peacekeeper book, but none of my ebooks, which you have already confirmed are there.

I downloaded the app in the hopes of being able to monitor things such as reviews and sales rankings. I guess without an IPAD there won't be any way to monitor those matters. Of course, it could be my system lacks the resources to properly utilize the app. My computer is pretty basic.

So what you are doing for your fellow authors is a very nice gesture on your behalf.

Thank you David.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Xenolith: YES

Merry-G-Round: YES

As for a review, so far, I like it more than I thought I would. It's a good size for web browsing, pics, and stuff. And gaming on it is really fun (we did not have an iPhone or iPod Touch before). Now, we haven't left the house, so the size and weight and lack of 3G connectivity has not been an issue. And it's still new and "cool" ... will we still use it as much in a few months?

One big reason I like it is because the battery is impressive. Reviews said it gets 11-12 hours of movie watching, and with heavy use yesterday it lasted all day, probably 12 hours or so before we recharged it. That's very good -- although not Kindle territory. 

As for reading books, I haven't tried it yet. I've been too busy looking up books for people... just kidding!  But I haven't tried reading on it for any length of time (mostly setting it up, downloading apps, and playing games). The bigger screen is nice, and a good battery is a plus, and the navigation seems simple (like the Kindle). Things like page turns, going to your library and picking a book, dictionary lookups, and changing font sizes are all easy and intuitive. On the minus side, it's heavier than a Kindle and 12 hour battery life is a far cry from 2-week battery life. I still think it will be much easier to read on the Kindle's e-Ink.

Also, to compare apples to Apples (as it were, capitalization intentional), you'd have to compare the K2 (at $259) with an iPad 3G with wireless built in ($629 + $720 for 2 years of service). So it's really not in the same ballpark as a reader. YES, you may be able to find other uses to justify the price differential, but I don't really see them as direct competitors, even though the media is obsessed with the comparison.

Now, will people read on the iPad? That remains to be seen. I don't really think so, although even a small % if there are tons of iPads out there could add up to something. I still think real *readers* will get a K2. I will say one downside: Amazon is GREAT at helping people find stuff with their "people who bought this also bought," their genre best-seller lists, etc. On the iPad, unless you're one of their 5 or 10 "featured" big-name books, you gotta search for what you want. So, I wouldn't expect nearly as many sales through the iPad as Amazon, since no one can "stumble upon" us ... they need to be looking specifically.

(More info on my blog.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dave:

Does it have text-to-speech, an absolute must on my check list?

Ed Patterson


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

Dave, hope you're enjoying your iPad. Hey, is DEMON DAYS by Finney and Snell in the bookstore?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow! What a trailer. That is movie quality. Hats off to the creator.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

No, there's no text-to-speech on the iPad, and as far as I know there will not be, so that's another plus for the Kindle.

Demon Days is a YES.

By the way, I expanded on my review a bit and added it to my blog, and I plan to add more once I've played with the iPad more as an e-reader. Please come by and share your thoughts in the comments. 

http://www.davidderrico.com/blog


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

Ricky, thanks!

David, thanks as well. 

Hey, I overheard something on the news, and it sounds like Hulu doesn't work on the iPad. So I guess Hulu might develop a subscription-based app. I only caught the tail end of the report and haven't researched it yet, so I'm not sure I heard correctly, but... have you tried watching Hulu videos to see if they work? How about Netflix? Maybe something to add to your review...


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

The iPad does not support Adobe Flash, which is what most websites use to display movies. So no Hulu (yet), there is a rumor of a Hulu app in the works that may require a paid subscription.

Some websites, like YouTube and ABC, changed their websites to no longer use Flash (to be iPad-friendly), and you can see videos on there. There are also NetFlix, YouTube, and ABC apps.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi David,

Thanks for helping us out, it's much appreciated!

I checked my Smashwords dashboard.  It appears that two books are approved for iPad while three are not (covers are too small -- why do I do everything the hard way )

If you get a chance would you mind checking for FireHouse and Snodgrass Vacation?

Thanks!

...dave


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi David,

I would just like to check if my two books have appeared in the iBook store:

1) EyeLeash: A Blog Novel
2) 4lay: A contemporary cocktail of erotic short stories (sometimes "4lay" is sufficient...)

Thanks so much in advance!

Jess.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry Dave and Jess, I don't see any of your books there.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

David,

I was out looking at the iBookstore--and I had another question for you if you're entirely bored with looking up books.  There don't seem to be many categories in the iBookstore and obviously I can't "see" my book.  Can you tell me when you're looking at any titles--do they show up after a search on the title?  In the larger category listings...are they under fiction?  Or smashwords?  Or...

Curious because I read another iPad user complaining about how there weren't enough categories to really "Browse" well.  In B&N, my books are a bit miscategorized (I think one is listed under YA--that's okay because it is very readable by YA and I"ve had people tell me they think it is a good YA pick, but that is not what I actually submitted.)  So I'm curious about how the apple store is working that sort of thing.

You know.  If you're bored...


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I just searched for people's names, and if it didn't pop up, I tried titles to be sure. Most of the books that are in there showed up as a search suggestion once I typed in part of the name.

I agree though, the navigation is not ideal and there look to be fairly few categories. I haven't poked around that much, but looking at the bestseller lists, I think almost all fiction is lumped together in only 1 or 2 categories. As I said earlier, it doesn't look very easy to "stumble upon" new authors, only to find ones you already know (or blockbusters that are "featured" on the iBook store home page).


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, David.  I didn't even see a fiction category listed in the part us non iPad owners can see.  That had me flummoxed right off the bat.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi David, I don't have an i-thingy--could you please check mine? The Skull Ring and The Red Church and Drummer Boy? (there are seven all told, so my name search might be easier). They show 'approved" by Smashwords but after three months i still don't have anything in B&N. Thanks!

Scott


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Scott, I see all 7 showing up! 

Yeah, the top-level categories are:


Arts & Entertainment
Biographies & Memoirs
Business & Personal Finance
Children & Teens
Classics
Cookbooks, Food & Wine
Fiction & Literature
Health, Mind & Body
History
Humor
Lifestyle & Home
Mysteries & Thrillers
Nonfiction
Parenting

Seems to be heavily biased in favor of non-fiction ... with only "Mysteries & Thrillers" and a generic "Fiction & Lit" category for fiction. Kinda crappy.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks so much, David!  Yes, would love to know if either or both of mine are there:
Reunion (usually helps to add "by J.L. Penn")
The Cinderella Curse

-Jenn


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I found the Cinderella Curse, but not Reunion.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Interesting (yet unsettling).  Thanks, David!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, only one of mine was up at launch -- and it was _Declination_, which is book TWO in the series, argh! But the first one got up there later that day. So hopefully yours should show up soon. If it says "shipped" on your Smashwords Distribution Channel Manager page, it should show up within a few days.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for checking, David.  

As usual, it's all muddled for me  -- or I should say BY me.  Only two of my cover images are large enough for Apple, so I'll work on that.  I also need to request ISBNs for all of them.  I remember asking about that here last week but after it was explained it completely slipped my mind.  Oops.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi David,
Thanks so much for the offer. Can you check Haunted Destiny and Sealed In Lies for me?  Also do you know how publishers are making their books available for this opportunity?


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> Sorry Dave and Jess, I don't see any of your books there.


damn! thanks for checking though  my smashword's dashboard said that the first version had been shipped out (i uploaded another version with improved formatting thereafter). hopefully it'll turn up soon w/o any issues.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks David - enjoy the new toy!

I had to change the cover size at Smashwords so mine aren't there yet.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

kellyabell said:


> Hi David,
> Thanks so much for the offer. Can you check Haunted Destiny and Sealed In Lies for me? Also do you know how publishers are making their books available for this opportunity?


Sorry, I don't see them there. 

I think each publisher is striking a deal with Apple to be included in the iBook store. But I don't know much of the details.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> Sorry, I don't see them there.
> 
> I think each publisher is striking a deal with Apple to be included in the iBook store. But I don't know much of the details.


Thanks so much for checking. Have a great day.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks, David. I wish they could ship to B&N that fast! I still believe iPad will be a small market but future generations should be better.

Scott


----------



## Ami Braverman (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey David,

Could you check for my books
Synsunder
and 
Paintings on the father wall

Thanks
Ami


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Ami Braverman said:


> Synsunder and Paintings on the father wall


Yup, both there!


----------



## Ami Braverman (Mar 10, 2010)

wheee!
thanks


----------



## Geoffrey Thorne (Jan 11, 2010)

Please check these titles:

The Price of Salt
The Cost of Opening

Red/ Shift

and

Geoffrey Thorne's DREAMNASIUM


awesome. thanks.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Geoffrey Thorne said:


> The Price of Salt
> The Cost of Opening
> Red/ Shift
> Geoffrey Thorne's DREAMNASIUM


I don't see any of those, but I do see Star Trek: Titan.


----------



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd sure appreciate it if you could check the following titles:

The Lawyer, The Ghost And The Cursed Chair by Ruth Sims
Mr. Newby's Revenge by Ruth Sims
Dancing With Lions by Anne Brooke
The Girl In The Painting by Anne Brooke
The Zagzagel Diaries: Forsaken by Bryl R. Tyne

Much appreciated!

Best,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing, LLC


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Jay Hartman said:


> The Lawyer, The Ghost And The Cursed Chair by Ruth Sims
> Mr. Newby's Revenge by Ruth Sims
> Dancing With Lions by Anne Brooke
> The Girl In The Painting by Anne Brooke
> The Zagzagel Diaries: Forsaken by Bryl R. Tyne


Sorry, I didn't find any of those.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I was in my local Apple store yesterday afternoon and it was _mobbed_. Fortunately, there was at least one employee per customer. 

Somehow I managed to get up close and personal with an iPad for a bit (one whole table was dedicated to the device). It's very...cute. Yeah. That's the word I want. Colorful, bouncy, interactive as a puppy. The vanishing keyboard seemed as if it'd take time to get used to, but there's an undeniable charm in general.

I have a desktop, and a very nice laptop only a year old, and just bought a Kindle 2 and love the daylights out of it. But oh, so tempted.

CK


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

I would love you to check and see if 2 of my titles are there:
EASY INNOCENCE
DOUBLEBACK

Thank you so much for this, David. If it's not too much trouble, could you email me the result via my website?

Libby Fischer Hellmann
www.libbyhellmann.com


----------



## Ed_ODell (Mar 27, 2010)

David,

If you get a free moment, would you be so kind as to check for "Three Minutes More" by Edward O'Dell?

Thanks in advance!

Ed


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

EASY INNOCENCE - YES
DOUBLEBACK - YES

Three Minutes More - NO, but your name does pop up as a search suggestion, with no results. Hadn't seen that before.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

David... THANK YOU!!! You're the best...

Libby


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

David, you are extremely kind to take this on. I'll add to your check list. I have two books, SEVEN DAYS FROM SUNDAY and THE SHOT TO DIE FOR.

Thank you, thank you, thank you. 

M.H. Sargent


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

MH Sargent said:


> David, you are extremely kind to take this on. I'll add to your check list. I have two books, SEVEN DAYS FROM SUNDAY and THE SHOT TO DIE FOR.


Sorry, I don't see either.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for checking...Any idea how we get our books listed on iPad..? I'm very new to all this.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

David, 
You're a prince to do so much checking for everyone.  But here's what I did.  I went to a Best Buy store and got to play with an IPAD.  I acted like I was interested in buying one, and got the sales guy to show me how the ibookstore worked.  I put my name in the search box, and lo and behold, both my books were there.  I clicked on the sample for each of them, and then, there they were, on the bookshelf display, right next to a Stephen King book.  It was the most fun I had all day.
I guess this would only work at a not-too-busy Best Buy.  But it's worth a try.


----------



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

Jay Hartman said:


> I'd sure appreciate it if you could check the following titles:
> 
> The Lawyer, The Ghost And The Cursed Chair by Ruth Sims
> Mr. Newby's Revenge by Ruth Sims
> ...


Sorry to be a pain in the butt, but I'd love it if you'd be willing to check these again. They were submitted some time ago, and thought they would have popped up by now. I'll be so glad when they release the iBookstore for the iPhone this summer and I'll be able to check on my own!

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Have time to do one more? Thanks for doing this!!

Radium Halos, Shelley Stout


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi David.
If you have a chance could you please check if my book is there?
Wrapped in a Rainbow by Delyse Rodrigues-Trink
Thanks!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

XANTHAN GUMM
and
POWERS VS. POWER BOOK ONE

are suppposed to be on there through Smashwords. I suppose I could check myself at the Apple store, if the display units are online.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Jay, I still don't see any of them there.

Radium Halos - YES

Wrapped in a Rainbow - NO

Xantham Gumm, Powers vs. Power - NO and NO

And there should be plenty of display units (all connected through WiFi) at any Apple Store. Was just there today.


----------



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the time and effort, David. Much appreciated!
Jay


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

This is nice of you, Sir. I would love to know if my two books are on iPad. They are:

_Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam_ by Paul Clayton
_White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke _ by Paul Clayton

Thanks much!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

You're welcome, everyone.

Sorry, Paul, I don't see either title.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

P.S.: I just put up my in-depth review of the iPad, specifically focusing on it as an e-reader and comparing it to my K2... Please check it out! 

http://www.davidderrico.com/blog/


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for looking, David. I will check with Smashwords.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> Jay, I still don't see any of them there.
> 
> Radium Halos - YES
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for checking!


----------



## HeatherWardell (Apr 14, 2010)

David, could you check on:

Life, Love, and a Polar Bear Tattoo
Go Small or Go Home

Both are by Heather Wardell.

Thanks!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

HeatherWardell said:


> David, could you check on:
> 
> Life, Love, and a Polar Bear Tattoo
> Go Small or Go Home
> ...


Hey Heather! I remember your book from Evil Editor!

On a more relevant note -- I got my covers sized properly and approved by Smashwords. Hopefully my books will appear in the Apple store soon. They're marked for the next shipment...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I know you're probably swamped with requests, David, and you're a real trooper for taking this on! 

If you get a chance, could you peek and see if *VICTORY COVE * is there by Maureen A. Miller?


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

David, my Smashwords dashboard now says mine were sent earlier in the month - could you check, or is there a link we can go to in order to see them?

Thanks,
TC


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure whether or not mine is.


----------



## HeatherWardell (Apr 14, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> Hey Heather! I remember your book from Evil Editor!
> 
> On a more relevant note -- I got my covers sized properly and approved by Smashwords. Hopefully my books will appear in the Apple store soon. They're marked for the next shipment...


Hello! Yup, it was indeed there. Mocked as only EE and the minions can do.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

HeatherWardell said:


> Hello! Yup, it was indeed there. Mocked as only EE and the minions can do.


I'm pretty sure all my books were mocked there at one point as well...


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Heather Wardell - I don't see either, sorry.

Victory Cove - YES

TC Beacham - I don't see either, sorry.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, David


----------



## HeatherWardell (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, David. I'm sure they'll get there eventually. I appreciate your taking the time to check for all of us!


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi David
You are a real star doing this. Please check my two:

The First Completely Electronic Robot and Science Fiction Limerick Book
and
Passengers to Sentience

I tried to be all brave and do it myself. I downloaded itunes for PC, (the Apple download page told me I couldn't get ibooks without itunes). After downloading itunes which tied up the computer for half an hour, I was told I'd have to sign up to an account but the sign up screen had dire warnings about how you must be in the US to download ibooks - and that Apple has software to detect if you are trying it on from another country! Being in the UK there was no point.

At least I can buy Kindle books by other indie authors and download them to read on my PC - so that's a big advantage to me. My books have DRM disabled and are text-to-speech enabled. I agree 100% with your comments on those on your blog - very interesting review for the gadget, by the way.

Thanks, Peter


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Mine should be.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank-you David!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry, Peter (and anyone else still wondering about their books), but my wife is away visiting her parents for the next couple of weeks and she had the NERVE to take my ... er, I mean _her_ iPad with her. So I can't check for a while. I'll be happy to check when she gets back.


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, David, how _could _ she?!

Not to worry, I hope your wife enjoys her visit. Flights over here are still cancelled by volcanic dust. My Distribution Channel Manager says the books shipped on the first of April, though being April Fools Day, anything may have happened... I don't know which revision they've shipped, either, it could be the ISBN one or the huge cover files I uploaded. There is still a version to ship, apparently.

Thanks, Peter


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

I am hoping that most iPad users will download the Kindle store into their iPad, since it is a free download and they'll get us Kindle authors that way. I was at a Best Buy that had the Kindle app downloaded and found my books. 

M.H. Sargent


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for doing this. Much appreciated. Can you check on my title? 33 A.D. by David McAfee.


----------



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a heads-up everyone. If your story at Smashwords was actually less than $9.99, there was a glitch when the titles transferred over and the titles were all made $9.99. So if you had a short story...eek. All of our short stories showed up in the iBookstore at $9.99. That would be, of course, about $8 over our actual price.

I emailed Mark Coker, and he said they are very much aware of the problem over at Apple, and the glitch should be fixed in a couple of days.

Best,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing
http://www.untreedreads.com


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Jay Hartman said:


> Just a heads-up everyone. If your story at Smashwords was actually less than $9.99, there was a glitch when the titles transferred over and the titles were all made $9.99. So if you had a short story...eek. All of our short stories showed up in the iBookstore at $9.99. That would be, of course, about $8 over our actual price.
> 
> I emailed Mark Coker, and he said they are very much aware of the problem over at Apple, and the glitch should be fixed in a couple of days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kait Nolan Author (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh you are my hero!  I've been fuming because they don't have a WEBSITE the rest of us can check!  

Forsaken By Shadow by Kait Nolan

Thank you!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, a fellow author - Jim Chambers just sent me a snapshot of my author page on the iPad - the first time I've seen it:








Now what? he he he  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

If you are not exhausted yet, doing all of us this great favor, would you please check the Red Cross of Gold for me?  Maybe you can just search for Brendan Carroll and see how many are there, if any.  Thank you.


----------



## Toni Leland (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi and thanks for doing this.
Just check Toni Leland; Smashwords reported that all five books were shipped to iPad, but I have no way of checking (like so many others here!)


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> Sorry, Peter (and anyone else still wondering about their books), but my wife is away visiting her parents for the next couple of weeks and she had the NERVE to take my ... er, I mean _her_ iPad with her. So I can't check for a while. I'll be happy to check when she gets back.


In case no one saw my post above...

I can catch up on the backlog when she gets back.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

My wife was kind enough to check for you guys over the phone today.  

Peter Salisbury: YES, 2 books: Robot & Passengers

David McAfee: YES, 33 AD

Kait Nolan: YES, Forsaken

Brendan Carroll: NO, sorry

Toni Leland: YES, 5 books


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> My wife was kind enough to check for you guys over the phone today.
> 
> Peter Salisbury: YES, 2 books: Robot & Passengers
> 
> ...


Thank you, David. And thank your wife, also. Much, much appreciated.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone want to check for mine? I'll glad pay you Tuesday for a check of the iBookstore today.


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

David, my thanks to you and your wife for finding my books

Peter


----------



## Toni Leland (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you David. Give your wife a big hug when she returns!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

John Fitch V: I see The Oberon Trilogy, Turning Back the Clock, and One Hero, A Savior.



Toni Leland said:


> Thank you David. Give your wife a big hug when she returns!


I gave my precious a huge hug! Then I put the iPad down and gave my wife a hug too!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for offering to do this, David.

My book is Thin Blood by Vicki Tyley. Thank you!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Thanks for offering to do this, David.
> 
> My book is Thin Blood by Vicki Tyley. Thank you!


Yes, it's there.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Yes, it's there.


Hooray! Thank you.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been wondering about the sources for iPad books. My publisher has my novels on B&N and Fictionwise and various e-distributors, but not Smashwords. I'd love it if you would check for The Sex Club and Secrets to Die For.
Thanks.
L.J.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I've been wondering about the sources for iPad books. My publisher has my novels on B&N and Fictionwise and various e-distributors, but not Smashwords. I'd love it if you would check for The Sex Club and Secrets to Die For.
> Thanks.
> L.J.


I don't see them. If they're not up through Smashwords, I doubt they'll be on the iPad. That's how all of us are getting our books listed in the iBook store.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

David, thanks for this kind offer. Could you please check for mine?

Author: Shayne Parkinson
Titles:
Sentence of Marriage
Mud and Gold
Settling the Account
A Second Chance.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Author: Shayne Parkinson
> Titles:
> Sentence of Marriage
> Mud and Gold
> ...


Yup, all there!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Yup, all there!


Hurrah! Thanks, David. Sending Kiwi karma your way


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Could you kindly see if "Waiting For Spring" is there? Thanks!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Could you kindly see if "Waiting For Spring" is there? Thanks!


Sorry, I don't see it there.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Bummer! But thanks for checking!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

David, you checked on two of my books and they weren't there three or four weeks ago.  Could you check again?  

Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam
White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke
Calling Crow

Thanks,

Paul Clayton


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

David: Thanks so much for your kind offer. I don't think my books are there yet because new dates keep being listed on Smashwords for when they'll be sent to Apple. But, who knows? Could you check on my three books? (The Vampire Shrink, Dark Harvest, Undead in the City)

Thanks!!
Lynda


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Paul, sorry, I still don't see yours. How did you submit them? If you submitted them through Smashwords, and were approved for Premium Distribution, and enabled the Apple distribution channel (which requires agreeing to some terms), then your books should have showed up by now. If you haven't gone through all those steps, then they won't show up.

Lynda, all 3 of yours are there ($9.99 each).


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> I just got home with the iPad I bought for my wife's birthday. Let me know if you'd like me to check your titles to see if they show up


Could you check what's there under "William Meikle" for me please?


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Lynda, all 3 of yours are there ($9.99 each).


Thanks so much, David. Wow. $9.99 each. Hmmm. It will be interesting to see if any sell! 
Lynda


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

How about Shattered Images by Victoria Lane. Thanks for your time.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

William & Victoria: Don't see any of yours, sorry.

Regina: Yes, it's there.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

David,

For the books I self publish, I did all that.  I'll have to check with Mark C to see why they're not showing up.  Thanks for checking.
Best!


----------



## HeatherWardell (Apr 14, 2010)

David, would you be willing to check mine again? "Go Small or Go Home", and possibly "Life, Love, and a Polar Bear Tattoo". (The latter is free and I'm not sure if they're taking free titles, but Smashwords does say it was shipped April 6th, so...)

Thanks so much.
Heather


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

HeatherWardell said:


> David, would you be willing to check mine again? "Go Small or Go Home", and possibly "Life, Love, and a Polar Bear Tattoo". (The latter is free and I'm not sure if they're taking free titles, but Smashwords does say it was shipped April 6th, so&#8230


Yup, I see them both there, at $9.99 each. I guess that's what they default to if you set the price as free?


----------



## HeatherWardell (Apr 14, 2010)

Ouch! "Go Small" is only supposed to be 99 cents. Thanks for letting me know - off to Smashwords to see if I can find out how to fix that!

Heather


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

David,

Could you have a look and see if 'Life...With No Breaks' has made it up there?

Thank you!

Nick


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi David - could you check to see if LEAVE ME GASPING ever made it? Last I heard, only ESCAPING CELIA was there.

THANKS!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Nick, yes it's there.

TC, I still only see Escaping Celia, no Leave Me Gasping yet.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank-you David!


----------



## WAPatterson (Mar 26, 2010)

If you have the time, could you check mine?

Future Useless by W. A. Patterson

Thanks!


----------



## Ed_ODell (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh Great and Powerful David,

Could you take another look for mine? "Three Minutes More" by Edward O'Dell.

I asked in the first day of your generous offer, but it wasn't there.

Thank you for providing this service!

Ed O'Dell


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Hm, if I had known this thread would swell to 7 pages, I should have asked each person to tag my books or something.  

Yes, Future Useless is there.  

And yes, Three Minutes More is there as well.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Sheesh, you have our undying love and affection, what more could you want?

David Dalglish


----------



## WAPatterson (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

David, can you check again for me? I asked smashwords why they weren't there and they said they were on the way...

White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke
Carl Melche Goes to Vietnam
Calling Crow

Thanks,
Paul Clayton

Calling Crow


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi David,
I only just found this post but wondered if you could check 'Erich's Plea' - they tell me it's there but....  

Only if you have time though  

Thanks,
Trace


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Still not there, Paul.  

I don't see yours, either, Tracey.  

Oligart Dalglish: You, who sought to take over all of KB, dare ask me that??


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for checking David - I'll get onto Smashwords asap 

By the way.... Is that a new novel I see in your signature? 

Trace


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Hm, if I had known this thread would swell to 7 pages, I should have asked each person to tag my books or something.


FWIW, I just tagged them


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

traceya said:


> Thanks for checking David - I'll get onto Smashwords asap
> 
> By the way.... Is that a new novel I see in your signature?


You're welcome.

Good eye! Yes, I just updated my sig &#8230; I finished my third book, _The Twiller_, a few weeks ago (waiting on the last of the editing now), and it should be ready to go in a couple of weeks. But I finally finished the cover and I'm pretty pleased with how it came out, so I thought I'd throw it in the sig. 



Shayne Parkinson said:


> FWIW, I just tagged them


Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Why does it look like spongebob squarepants is on the cover of your third book?

David Dalglish


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

David,
Can you check if *Star Chosen* is in iBooks yet?
ISBN 978-0-9644323-3-8

PS. I tagged your books as a form of advanced gratitude.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Nick, yes it's there.
> 
> TC, I still only see Escaping Celia, no Leave Me Gasping yet.


Rock and roll. Thanks very much David for looking. I can now look forward to adding to Steve Job's fortune every time I sell a copy as well


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Why does it look like spongebob squarepants is on the cover of your third book?


Darn it, I was pretty pleased with my cover &#8230; until _just now_.



Joe Chiappetta said:


> David,
> Can you check if *Star Chosen* is in iBooks yet?
> ISBN 978-0-9644323-3-8
> 
> PS. I tagged your books as a form of advanced gratitude.


Sorry, I only see Silly Daddy in Space, not Star Chosen yet. 

Thanks for the tagging!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Darn it, I was pretty pleased with my cover &#8230; until _just now_.
> 
> Sorry, I only see Silly Daddy in Space, not Star Chosen yet.
> 
> Thanks for the tagging!


Sorry if I ruined your day. When I saw the tiny image, that's the very first thought that came to my head. The space pic itself is gorgeous.

David Dalglish


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi David,
You are pretty awesome to be doing all this checking for everyone.  I saw your request a few posts up for tagging, so I promptly went and tagged your books.  Then I was on a roll, so I tagged David the Half-Orc's books too...

I know you've checked on Learn Me Good before, and it wasn't in the store.  However, I just saw an update that I had a sale through the Apple ibook store, and the royalty was ginormous.  Which makes me assume that LMG IS now in the store, but I have no idea what the price is set at.  Would you mind checking that out for me?

Thanks, dude.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Wait, where did you get the update and the ginormous royalty? How is your book on the ibookstore?

David Dalglish


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Wondering if Galaxy is up in the iBookstore yet.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Learnmegood said:


> You are pretty awesome to be doing all this checking for everyone. I saw your request a few posts up for tagging, so I promptly went and tagged your books. Then I was on a roll, so I tagged David the Half-Orc's books too...
> 
> I know you've checked on Learn Me Good before, and it wasn't in the store. However, I just saw an update that I had a sale through the Apple ibook store, and the royalty was ginormous. Which makes me assume that LMG IS now in the store, but I have no idea what the price is set at. Would you mind checking that out for me?


Thanks for the tags! YES, Learn Me Good is there, at $9.99. How did you find out about the sale / royalty? Smashwords? I still haven't heard about a single iBooks or B&N sale through them.



John Fitch V said:


> Wondering if Galaxy is up in the iBookstore yet.


Nope, sorry, just the other 3.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, I can imagine how a 9.99 sale might net you some nice royalties. Gratz! I hope you get far more than one!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Wait, where did you get the update and the ginormous royalty? How is your book on the ibookstore?
> 
> David Dalglish


I saw the update on my Lulu page. Lulu emailed me a while back and said they were putting Learn Me Good in the ibook store free of charge.

One sale at $9.99 nets me a royalty of almost $5.50! However, I need to see about lowering that price, because I think $9.99 is pretty ridiculous for an ebook. I think there would be a lot more sales under 3 bucks, like on the Kindle...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Dude, someone paid 10 bucks for your novel. I'd be friggin thrilled.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

I AM thrilled.  I'd just be a lot more thrilled if one HUNDRED people paid 3 bucks for my novel...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Makes two of us.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Any chance you could check if my books are showing up on the iBookshelf?  The easiest way to find them is probably by entering "Jason Dark" in the search, as they are all in a series.

Thank you so much,
Guido


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> Any chance you could check if my books are showing up on the iBookshelf? The easiest way to find them is probably by entering "Jason Dark" in the search, as they are all in a series.


I only see the first one, which is listed only as "From a Watery Grave." Nothing shows up under a search for "Jason Dark," since it's not in the title. I normally have the most success searching for the author's name.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Can you check on my books?

The Adventure of Anna the Great
The Wife of Freedom

(I changed the title of Wife of Freedom from "The Whore of Freedom" - because the iBookstore originally published it as "The W***e of Freedom.  I'd like to see if they got the changed title and cover.)

Thanks,
Camille


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

daringnovelist said:


> Can you check on my books?
> 
> The Adventure of Anna the Great
> The Wife of Freedom
> ...


Yup, they're both there, and "The Wife of Freedom" shows up with the new title and cover.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, David. Did you search for my name, and nothing but "From a Watery Grave" came up?


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> Thanks, David. Did you search for my name, and nothing but "From a Watery Grave" came up?


I searched for your name, and only that book came up. I also clicked through to your "author page" (which just shows all the books by you), and it was still the only book. I also searched for "Jason Dark," and nothing. Just to be sure, I searched for a couple more of your titles, and they didn't show up.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, David. That's very interested, since the other one's should have been up there for a week longer than "From a Watery Grave."  I'll ping apple and see what's up with that.


----------



## TinaTheWriter (Jun 5, 2010)

Sex and Sand

Many thanks,

Tina


----------



## EricM (May 1, 2010)

Cool offer!  Thanks.

Mine is Across The Sea by Eric Marier

All the best,
Eric


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Sex and Sand: No  

Across The Sea: Yes


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, David. Check for "Fairy Tale Fail" please?

I sent it in through Smashwords. I'm outside the US so that seems to be the only easy way into the iBookstore for now, but I don't really know from their site if it's in the catalogue by now or what.  Thanks for this thread!


----------



## EricM (May 1, 2010)

Yay!  Thanks David.  You are offering a fantastic service here.  Have a great week!

Eric


----------



## TinaTheWriter (Jun 5, 2010)

It's been less than a week since Smashwords sent it.  My bad.  Thanks so much for looking it up for me!

Tina


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

MinaVE said:


> Hi, David. Check for "Fairy Tale Fail" please?
> 
> I sent it in through Smashwords. I'm outside the US so that seems to be the only easy way into the iBookstore for now, but I don't really know from their site if it's in the catalogue by now or what.  Thanks for this thread!


Yup, Mina, it's in there!


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, David!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Might not be there yet, but any chance The Death of Promises has shown up yet? Smashwords should have shipped it, but you just never know. Thanks!

David Dalglish

p.s.

Any new reviews on the first two? It was at 3 and 1 last time.

p.p.s

If they're bad, just pretend they don't exist.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Might not be there yet, but any chance The Death of Promises has shown up yet? Smashwords should have shipped it, but you just never know. Thanks!
> 
> David Dalglish
> 
> ...


The new book isn't up there yet, but your first book now has a 4th review (3 star); it's at 11 total ratings, 4.5 average (7 five-star, 3 four-star, 1 three-star).  (In iBooks, you can leave a star rating without leaving a review.)

Nothing new on your 2nd book, although ratings don't show up until you have like 5 of them or so (reviews show up right away).


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> The new book isn't up there yet, but your first book now has a 4th review (3 star); it's at 11 total ratings, 4.5 average (7 five-star, 3 four-star, 1 three-star).  (In iBooks, you can leave a star rating without leaving a review.)
> 
> Nothing new on your 2nd book, although ratings don't show up until you have like 5 of them or so (reviews show up right away).


That's awesome, thank you! Hopefully it'll be up in a week or so, then. Now if only apple would send information over to Smashwords so I can just how many people have downloaded the first book...

David Dalglish


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Now if only apple would send information over to Smashwords so I can just how many people have downloaded the first book&#8230;


Yeah, I'm still waiting to hear on any B&N sales, and I've been on there since Jan 31. I don't think I'll hear about sale #1 over there until sometime in August. I think B&N sends data 2 months later, then Smashwords reports quarterly, 30-40 days after the end of the quarter. So I think Smashwords has my B&N sales data from Feb and March at least, but I can't see it.

That's my one complaint with Smashwords: they seem to spend lots of time helping authors who refuse to read their style guide, instead of integrating outside channel sales into the dashboard so we could see them sooner than 6 months after they occur. Six months in these rapidly-changing times is an eternity. (It's fine if it takes longer to send the royalties, I'd just like to know if I'm selling any over there or not so I can adjust my marketing accordingly.)

I don't know how long it takes Apple to report sales or downloads to Smashwords. But I don't think you'll hear anything from Smashwords until their next quarterly statement in August, even if they already have all the data from Apple.


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Would you mind checking on mine? They're all in my sig, except the cover image for A Turn of Curses will probably be the old, plainer image, not the horse.

TIA!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

horse_girl said:


> Would you mind checking on mine? They're all in my sig, except the cover image for A Turn of Curses will probably be the old, plainer image, not the horse.


Sure thing. The first 3 are up (Legend of the White Dragon, Starfire Angels, and A Turn of Curses), and the new cover with the horse is there. I don't see the last book, though.


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, David.

They work fast. I just uploaded that new cover for ATOC last week!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

David, if you wouldn't mind, could you check again if White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke, went up on their store or not?

Thanks,

Paul Clayton


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

callingcrow said:


> David, if you wouldn't mind, could you check again if White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke, went up on their store or not?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul Clayton


Sorry, I still don't see it.


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi David. Would you be so kind as to check if Dreamshade is in the iBook store yet? Many thanks


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

A_J_Lath said:


> Hi David. Would you be so kind as to check if Dreamshade is in the iBook store yet? Many thanks


Sorry, I don't see it. 

Now, I just have to wait patiently for my own third book (just released today!) to show up there!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Now, I just have to wait patiently for my own third book (just released today!) to show up there!


*Congratz!*


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

@David Derrico - Thanks anyway. I might have another check in a week or so.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> *Congratz!*


Thanks! It was an exhausting but exciting day yesterday.



R.E.Conary said:


> You've provided a wonderfully kind service. Great karma to you.
> 
> Would you please check the status of 'Life's a Bitch. So am I.' Rachel Cord. P.I.


It's there!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

After sending an email to Apple after your findings, David, I checked yesterday and found that finally all six of my books are finally listed in the iBookstore. Thanks for the help, David. Without it I wouldn't even have known that there was a problem. Bummer, though, I went to the Apple store to actually buy an iPad, only to find all the stores in my area to be sold out.


----------



## NoLongerHere (Apr 26, 2010)

Bye


----------



## NicolaFurlong (Dec 4, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> Yeah, as far as I can tell, there's no way to browse the iBook store without using the app.


Would there be any way someone might kindly let me know if my ebooks are available via the iBookstore and provide me with their URL links? I'd like to be able to offer this info in my marketing and don't own an iPad yet. Would greatly appreciate this!

My ebooks are:

- A Hemorrhaging of Souls
- Teed Off!
- Unnatural States
- Youdunit Whodunit! How to Write Mysteries
- Self-Publish Your E-Book in Minutes!

Thank you and cheers from sunny southern Vancouver Island, BC.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi David!

It's great of you to offer to do this for those of us who don't own an ipad. 

Would you mind checking for Dréoteth by Danielle Bourdon for me? 

Thank you!

Danielle


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Hello David! How about Failing Test? Thanks in advance. It's very kind of you to do this for everyone.

J.M.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

David, could you check my two again? 

White Seed: The Untold Story of The Lost Colony of Roanoke

Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam


Thanks!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

NicolaFurlong said:


> Would there be any way someone might kindly let me know if my ebooks are available via the iBookstore and provide me with their URL links? I'd like to be able to offer this info in my marketing and don't own an iPad yet. Would greatly appreciate this!


As I said, there generally aren't URL links since the iBook Store isn't available on the web. However, I believe Apple has STARTED creating iTunes webpages for SOME of the books, but I think only the most popular ones so far. Those pages should show up in a Google search. (They don't show up in the iBook Store on the iPad.)

As for what's actually in the iBook Store:

- A Hemorrhaging of Souls
- Teed Off!
- Unnatural States
- Youdunit Whodunit! How to Write Mysteries
- The last one is not there, but The Will of God is.

Danielle, Dreoteth is there, but it shows up as "Dr?oteth." I guess it didn't like the special character you used for the "é." It shows up as "?" in the description as well.

J.M., I don't see it in there, sorry.

Paul, Carl Melcher and White Seed are both there.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

David Derrico said:


> Now, I just have to wait patiently for my own third book (just released today!) to show up there!


David,
Just saw this--congratulations on the release of your third book!
Seriously, I am quite envious of your dedication to the craft!
Joe

(p.s. I'm already in the iBookstore so no need to look...)


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks so much, David!

I'll have to try and figure out how to fix that and then re-upload or something.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for checking David. Much appreciated!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Joseph Rhea said:


> David,
> Just saw this--congratulations on the release of your third book!
> Seriously, I am quite envious of your dedication to the craft!
> Joe


Thanks! It's exciting to have something new out, especially since it's different from my first two books (which were a series). So I'm hoping it will be appreciated by a wider audience (including YA readers).

And thanks to everyone following this thread who's helped in tagging my books!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

David,

thanks, that's good news (White Seed and Carl Melcher being on iPad)


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi David, 

Could you please check for mine -- Swallow, by Tonya Plank. 

Thank you! 

I tagged you


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

tonyaplank said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Could you please check for mine -- Swallow, by Tonya Plank.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't see it in there. 

Thanks for the tags, though!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Is Galaxy up yet, David?


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Is Galaxy up yet, David?


Sorry, no, I still see One Hero, Obloeron, and Turning Back the Clock.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

*IMPORTANT*: For anyone whose book hasn't shown up after a while, my own third book wasn't showing up in the iBook Store through Smashwords after a few weeks. Mark Coker kindly told me it was because my ePub file (that Smashwords generates) wasn't passing ePubCheck, so Apple won't accept it.

So, if you've submitted it through Smashwords, and it was approved for premium distribution, but hasn't yet shipped out to Apple after 2-3 weeks, I would download your ePub file from Smashwords and check it with ePubCheck. I have more info on this (and a possible solution, at least what worked for me) here:

http://www.davidderrico.com/formatting-for-smashwords-and-epubcheck/


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you David, I'll do that. I thought they were supposed to tell you if there was something wrong but I guess not. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, David.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

*THIS JUST IN*: You can check your own book's availability through the iBook Store using this helpful tip (courtesy of Smashwords):

Take this URL:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781452302836

&#8230; and replace the ISBN (the 13 digits at the end) with your own book's ISBN (the one Smashwords gave you for your ePub version). Take out the dashes.

It will bring you to a page showing your book, the cover, description, price and reviews. If it's NOT available in the iBook Store yet, it should launch iTunes and give you an error message ("This book is not yet available.").

Also, you can replace the "us" (for United States) in the URL with "ca" (Canada), "gb" (Great Britain), "fr" (France), or "de" (Germany), to see if it's available in those other countries.

Happy iBook Store hunting!


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

If the offer's still open, I'd like to know. Both my titles below should be there by now.


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Nevermind! I followed Half-Orc's neat trick and found them. Thank-you anyway.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

David, I'm sorry to ask a stupid question, but when I try to download my epub version from Smashwords my computer tells me it can't open the document. How do you open the document? In another program? Sorry, I'm not so good with techology


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, you will need some application that can read ePub files. If I were you I'd download the free Barnes&Noble eBook reader. Install it and you can then open ePub files simply with a double-click
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/ebooks/index.asp

Another, pretty cool alternative is a Firefox plugin called "ePub Reader" that allows you to read ePub files directly in your Firefox web browser.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/45281/


----------



## Bar steward (Jul 29, 2010)

I doubt its on there but could you check Memoirs of a bar steward for me please, cheers. I've tagged ya


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Bar steward said:


> I doubt its on there but could you check Memoirs of a bar steward for me please, cheers. I've tagged ya


Thanks!

Sorry, I don't see it there. You should be able to check for yourself now to see when it gets in the iBook Store, see this post for details:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22320.msg561286.html#msg561286


----------



## Bar steward (Jul 29, 2010)

So it needs to be on Smashwords? I havent up loaded to that yet


----------



## Hair of the Dog (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, David.  It allowed me to stop linking (ineffectually, I assume) to the "Download iBooks" page.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Any chance you can check for mine? I originally uploaded through Smashwords but have opted out (I don't know how long it will take for it to be removed through them) and I uploaded it myself. It's called The Second Coming (ISBN: 9780986594106).

Thanks in advance!
David


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-second-coming/id365935342?mt=11

It's there.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

But that says Smashwords. Any other ones there?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I have no iPad, just going by the little trick we found earlier. Far as I know, that ISBN you listed is attached to Smashwords.

David Dalglish


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Oooh, but you gave me an idea...I substituted in your link and found it myself!!

http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-second-coming/id383258230?mt=11

Thank you kind sir!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Bar steward said:


> So it needs to be on Smashwords? I havent up loaded to that yet


A book doesn't just "show up" in the iBook Store. Assuming you have the rights to the book (unless you've sold them to a publisher), no one can just start selling your book without your permission.

There are two ways (that I know of) to get your book in the iBook Store: (1) You can go direct through Apple, although this requires a Mac and your own ISBN. I don't know a lot about this method; I haven't tried it myself yet, but I think there's a thread here somewhere about it. Option (2) is to upload your book to Smashwords, get accepted to their "Premium Distribution" channel, and specifically opt in to have your book distributed to Apple (you can also select B&N, Kobo, and Sony). For more info on that, I'd visit Smashwords.com.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd like to find out about "The Usurper(978-1-4524-2920-5)" and "Out of Time(978-1-4523-8216-6)," since I had two sold for "Don't Mess With Earth" on Apple according to Smashwords. I published them through Smashwords, but, I also submitted The Usurper through Lulu two weeks ago. Since I don't have an Apple anything, I can't figure out how to check that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Cliff, only your Smashwords versions show up in the Apple iBooks store.


----------



## Bar steward (Jul 29, 2010)

Has having your ebook appear on iBook made much of a difference to your sales?


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> Cliff, only your Smashwords versions show up in the Apple iBooks store.


Thanks! That's all I wanted to know.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Bar steward said:


> Has having your ebook appear on iBook made much of a difference to your sales?


There's a thread around here where people talk about their retailer sales through Smashwords, but the general consensus is that Apple sales are only a small fraction of Amazon. For me, it's less than 1%. Of course, that's better than 0%.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> Yes, you will need some application that can read ePub files. If I were you I'd download the free Barnes&Noble eBook reader. Install it and you can then open ePub files simply with a double-click
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/ebooks/index.asp
> 
> Another, pretty cool alternative is a Firefox plugin called "ePub Reader" that allows you to read ePub files directly in your Firefox web browser.
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/45281/


Thank you, Guido!


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Just wondering why my books are in the iTune section instead of iPad or iPod...


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Can you please check to see if my new novel, *Celebrities for Breakfast* is in the iBook store?

Many thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MachineTrooper said:


> Just wondering why my books are in the iTune section instead of iPad or iPod...


I can't answer that, but they are available in iBooks on my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Shelley, only "Radium Halos" is available in the iBooks store.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> Shelley, only "Radium Halos" is available in the iBooks store.


Thanks, Guido. My book has only been out for two weeks. How long does it generally take to get in there, do you know?


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Two weeks sounds about right, give or take a few days. You can check in your Apple iTunesConnect account in the "Manage your books" section what the status is. If the little marker next to the book's title is green it is live in the store.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks. Unfortunately, I do not have an Apple iTunesConnect account.  So I appreciate your help.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

PM me in a few days and I can check for you again. If you're publishing it through Smashwords, though, like "Radium Halos" it can take a long time for it to appear.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> PM me in a few days and I can check for you again. If you're publishing it through Smashwords, though, like "Radium Halos" it can take a long time for it to appear.


Okay, will do. Yes, it is available through Smashwords.


----------

